# Thoughts on .5 gallon tanks?



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

My sister has this .5 gallon tank (she doesn't use it) but I was just wondering what you guys thought about them. They're cute and a space saver, but they're kinda small for my liking (I use a 2 gallon). How frequently would you have to change the water, in your opinion? And basically, are they're any good at all? Thanks.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

To me, .5 gallon tanks are out of the question. They're not okay. I would get at LEAST 1.5 gallons for any Betta. You can't heat a .5 gallon tank, and Bettas are tropical fish. They NEED heaters. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## caitic10 (Apr 30, 2011)

They are way to small! A tank for a betta should be at the very least two gallons. A .5 gallon would have to be cleaned every day to keep the betta healthy.


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

Just as long as the water is clean and well heated. 
I have a 0.5 gallon and my betta seems content in it.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

There is NEVER an instance where a .5 gallon is okay. Please don't give him false advice just because you're misinformed.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I personally think that unless you are a breeder and are just jarring fry or temp. housing adults they are too small. 

They make good hospital/emergency tanks if you find a way to heat them safely. 

IMO they are not worth the hassle. Why bother with it if you can get your hands on a bigger container.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I agree with what's been said already.

As a short term tank (meaning you have no other option but are planning to upgrade in the very near future) it can work but not as a permanent solution. 

Yes the fish can survive in it but the point of having a pet is to provide it with an enriching life and be able to enjoy it as much as possible. That's not really the case in such a small tank.

There are many ways to have a bigger tank on a budget. Getting a clear plastic container with a lid then adding plants and a heater to it can be very cheap. Just add air holes to the lid and cut out a space for the heater cord to come out and you have a great little tank for a very cheap price.


I do have some small .5 gallon tanks and I use them for picture taking purposes and to jar fry.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

I personally wouldn't use a .5 gallon for anything other than a space to keep a fish in while doing water changes. When I first started this hobby and had no idea what I was doing (impulse buy fish... long story lol) I had a half gallon tank, and my betta was visibly unhappy about it. not to mention the water clouds FAST. If you were to keep a fish in one, you'd have to change the water twice daily to keep it clean. Which is just too much work for me! lol
2 gallons is great for an average sized betta fish.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

.5 gallons seems okay for many bettas you get from the pet store. i recently got a boy, named Scout(he's the one in my avatar), and he's TINY! but, bettas grow quickly, and he'll eventually be too big for .5 gallons. it's VERY hard to keep up with the water changes, and your betta will get bored with the limited amount of decor you can have in such a small tank. you're better off buying a larger tank(at least 1-2 gallons, with 2 gallons being MUCH better), and using the .5 for water changes(to keep him in while you clean his tank).


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

Hello 123Betta, welcome to the forum!

Considering you're already using a 2 gallon, it would be best to try to stick with something of similar size for any future betta you are planning on getting. The problems with using a 0.5 Gallon include:
- You *MUST* change the water everyday
- Your betta will appear lethargic purely because they have no room to swim in
- They are tropical fish and 0.5 Gallon tanks are very difficult to safely heat

While I agree they look cute and save a lot of space to have even MORE betta, I would not consider it an ideal and nourishing environment.


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

In .5 gallons you will have to change the water everyday or his health will go downhill quickly. He may get depressed b/c there isn't a heck of alot of room. You will have to find a way to heat it reliably, and stably. Those things are hard to keep up with honestly, and I wouldn't recommend it for a pet


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

doggyhog said:


> I personally think that unless you are a breeder and are just jarring fry or temp. housing adults they are too small.
> 
> They make good hospital/emergency tanks if you find a way to heat them safely.
> 
> IMO they are not worth the hassle. Why bother with it if you can get your hands on a bigger container.


Agreed wholeheartedly.

Theyre usually the same price as much bigger ones, too-- which is absurd.

Go bigger, save yourself the time, the hassle, all of that


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Pretty much what everyone else said. But welcome to the forum :]

When I first got my bettas, I thought .5 gallon tanks were okay and so I kept them in that. They were visably unhappy, though, to the point that I _had_ to go out and get a 2.5 gal because one of them looked to be on his last legs. The thing is, you *have* to change the water everyday, but that could stress the fish out. Only a few really hardy ones would be able to handle it.

Besides, bigger ones are actually cheaper (I got a 5.5 gal for less than those .5 gallons!) and they're a ton more fun


----------



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

PewPewPew said:


> Theyre usually the same price as much bigger ones, too-- which is absurd.


Oh I know! I think thats weird too! At my Walmart the tiny .5 gallon tanks are cheaper than the 1 and 1.5 gallons! 

Thanks so far for the replies! I just wanted to know what you guys thought. My sister was kinda pushing me to use her old tank because I was looking at the walmart bettas. Thank godness I didn't give in to temptation, I thought that a .5 gallon was too small too!


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Yup :3 We're glad to help, especially when the question-giver is willing to listen. Thanks for being a good questioner


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm glad we could help. =D


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

If you can't find a bigger tank you like you can always use a storage bin. They work extremely well, aren't the prettiest, but get the job done.

Edit: I forgot to say, welcome to the forum.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum 

I actually used a .5 for Tihs when I first got her... before I even joined this forum (I was doing daiy water changes) I decided to upgrade to a one gallon, even that SMALL improvement was AMAZING, she went from being just a decoration (she didnt really swim or anything) to being fiesty little fish that would start to swim frantically whe ever I camenear to the tank.... she has now since been updated to a 2.5 and while her fiesty personality has not changed, her color has hanged DRASTICALLY, darkening and becoming more vibrant


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Haha, oh yeah-woops! Sorry!

Welcome, hun. Great to see you're willing to research! Thats the best kind of keeper.

And yeah- like doggyhog said!

If you really cant get a tank of a better size, you can get a high quality sterilite or rubbermaid (better brand, so it wont leech!) container, clear and use that as a tank for a time. Its not great for permanent homes. 

I believe you can get 2 gallons for less than $5  Better yet, pft, get 5 gallons for less than $10!


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

> Besides, bigger ones are actually cheaper


I would really like to know where you people live because a 1 gallon tank costs at least $25 here and my 5 gallon was $65 :evil:

My personal opinion is that for short term it will be OK as long as you do the required water changes but I wouln't wait too long to go for bigger. I like the XL petco pet keepers - they are about 3 gallons and alot easier to clean then my 5 and 10 gallon. 

I have a .3 gallon but I use if only for sick fish or on the first night i bring home a new fish - kinda like a 24 hour quarantine thing. Then they go into something bigger.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

I live in a big city; that's probably why. The little "designer" betta homes are about $15, while an empty 2.5 and 5.5 are about $13. Granted, that'll still be a bit more once you factor in gravel and decoration, possible filter costs, but the tanks themselves are cheaper.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

The fact is... you can get a rubbermaid tub for about $5 and it'll be about 5 gallons.. with a lid. Add a $20 heater and some plants and you have a tank for around $35. A tank that your fish can actually turn around it.

Then again I don't believe in buying a fish that you don't have the space for. I can't stand when people come and say "Oh I was bad... he's in a .5 gallon but I'll upgrade as soon as I get more money"... if you can't afford to properly house your pet maybe you should have saved up and waited to get the fish. ("you" in the general sense of the word)


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

doggyhog said:


> If you can't find a bigger tank you like you can always use a storage bin. They work extremely well, aren't the prettiest, but get the job done.
> 
> Edit: I forgot to say, welcome to the forum.


haha! yeah thats what I use my .5 gal tank for. storage


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

Random question, but hellothere123betta where in wisconsin are you located?


----------



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm about a 30 minute drive away from St. Paul. So, the chin.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

HelloThere123Betta said:


> I'm about a 30 minute drive away from St. Paul. So, the chin.


Awesome! I live in Minnesota, about 30 minutes away from Saint Paul, as well. I live in a big suburb here.


----------



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

Cool. I'm just kinda the opposite lol. I live in the country, barn and all. :-D


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I've always thought I "wanted" to live in the country, but I like being near everything I need. If I had to, I could get everything I ever needed in a 20 mile radius. xD


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

every one i find on here from wisconsin isnt near me. well nothing super close. it would be cool to meet people from here. there should be a convention XD


----------



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

Yeah lol Betta Convention! sounds fun lol. I haven't really been on here long enough to meet many people close to me.


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

I would pay money to walk around with a sticker going: Hello! My name is Bahamut285

Just so it would be convenient to see who is who. XD


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

there is always the face behind the name thread but that is always growing and it would be cooler to meet people in person, the closest member to me is lion mom who is from kewaunee and wow haha i am looking back at lion mom's updated fraud thread and i see you mentioned location XD but yeah the closest member to me that i know of is about a half hour ish away.


----------

